# alligator processors?



## sixgunner (Aug 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of processor for gators in southeast Ga. Just in case I get one. Thanks


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Aug 14, 2010)

All the info is in here:

http://www.georgiawildlife.org/site.../pdf/quota/Alligator book July 2010 FINAL.pdf

OR you can do it yourself by following the directions that are also included in the link. IF your not planning on mounting or doing some other taxidermy with the gator - I would do it myself. The folks I have seen do it on their own make it look really easy. The link also has processors listed as well.


----------



## gatorstick (Aug 15, 2010)

Skin your own & save enough $$$ to have the hide tanned. 

Tips:

*Wash gator with bleach/soap before starting
*Make sure gator is ICE Cold when you start. Do it in the shade.
* Use sharp short knives & have a sharpener handy
*Take your time with the hide. Meat left on can be pressure washed off later
* Remove all white meat from tail, loin, jowel and flank. Remove all grizzle & fat as it's nasty
*For gators over 8', good idea to run the meat through a tenderizer/cuber (maybe trade some tail with your deer processor?)

 For a very good video, visit this link & look for "skinning" on the left side:

http://home.mdwfp.com/wildlife/species/alligator/default.aspx


----------



## King Fisher (Aug 15, 2010)

Call K & K processing in Naylor, 1st class operation,  229-269-5557 or 229-563-8982


----------



## donny"gatorman"bartow (Aug 16, 2010)

the best place around is glass enterprises in camilla ga, he is a alligator farmer and knows how to do it right. if u have never done it, it can be a real pain.....


----------



## solodiver2 (Aug 17, 2010)

We do it ourselves (no processor that I know if near Augusta) but the sun is always coming up before we finish.


----------



## watermedic (Aug 17, 2010)

Last one that I cleaned took about 4 hours.

That didn't included fleshing the hide. It is still in my freezer.


Chuck


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Aug 17, 2010)

I wrestled with an eight footer for a couple of hours. They ain't kidding about letting it be cold, that gator just about whipped me.


----------

